# need ABT help



## 8sumpok (Nov 13, 2010)

At a family get together I opened my big mouth and ended up needing to make ABT's for

before Christmas dinner snacks. Will you all please post your most successful ABT recipes?? I've only made them twice.thanks


----------



## mrsb (Nov 13, 2010)

How many people will you be feeding snacks to?

I would go with basic cream cheese with some rub and shredded cheese mixed in, and on some put on a lil smokie.

You could get festive about it and throw in some diced red peppers.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 13, 2010)

my favorites are strawberry cream cheese or  seafood chesespread,  always wrapped with MAPLE bacon for some sweetness

you can take some plain cream cheese and mix blueberry jam in that is real tasty also

but we need some pics as usual


----------



## bassman (Nov 13, 2010)

These will disappear faster than you can get them made.

Clam Stuffed ABT's

1/2 cup onion finely chopped
1 cup mushrooms finely chopped
2-3 tablespoons butter
1 can chopped or minced clams (drained)
1- 8 oz package cream cheese

Mix onion, mushrooms and butter and microwave until onions are soft.  Stir in clams and
set aside to cool.  When partially cooled, mix in the cream cheese, stuff jalapenos and wrap
with bacon.


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey 8som,

I,m from Bakersfield, lived on S Chester, anyway, when you say you've only made them two times, did the people you are making them for taste them and is it that why they asked you to make some for Christmas?  If so just make what you made the first two times, or you can use some smoked chicken, pork or beef in them, I've made them with Chinese sausage, lamb and shrimp too.  It's like what the others have said, mix up some cream cheese with your rub, maybe add some diced red onion, just experiment and they don't all have to be the same, mix them up with leftovers or what ever you have on hand.

Gene


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 13, 2010)

Abt's are one of the uinquie idems that we make here. The jalapenos are just the vessal in which hold a whole bunch of different fillings. I would recommand that you start with cream chesse. I also think that there should be some sort of meat in them also. Like little smokey's are popular and maybe some other sausages aor even crab meat or shrimp but I like some pulled pork or some pepperoni. So here's a couple of pics so you can see them.

http://s598.photobucket.com/albums/tt66/mballi3011/Abts/  

theses are mostly cream cheese,green onions, green peppers, and then some sausage or pulled pork.


----------



## flash (Nov 13, 2010)

Whipped Cream Cheese
Cream Cheese w/chives & green onions
Shredded sharp cheddar cheese
Garlic and onion powder
Celery salt
Black pepper
Spicy red pepper
Parsley
Green onion
Worcestershire sauce
Hot sauce (your choice)

Mix this all together to your taste. It's not rocket science, as you will see.

Buy some fresh Jalapenos ( 3 to 4 inch range the best)
Cut in half lengthwise; core out the seeds and inner webbing. A sharp knife and small spoon works real good for me. Don't be afraid to leave a few seeds.
Take your mixture from above and spoon it into the hollowed out jap. Don’t over fill.

We use Little Smokies. Sometimes we cut them in half lengthwise, but otherwise place it in the Jap. Next take some Bacon (we cut the strip in half, but some use the whole strip) and wrap it from one end to the other of the Jalapeno. Best to secure it thru the Jap with a toothpick. To finish it off, we sprinkle something like Everglades Heat or Slap Yo Mama spices over the Bacon.

Originally these went on a Smoker. The problem here is that unless your smoker gets to 325º, the bacon will not get crisp. Due to this, I started using the Gas Grill. Top rack helps, but keep them away from direct heat. 325º for 40 to 45 minutes. For smoke I place wood chips in a aluminum foil packet and rest it on one of the burners.
Once the bacon looks done to your taste, you’re done.

Now, for some variances..........

http://www.irondesert.com/pages.php?pageid=1


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 13, 2010)

I keep it simple as after making 20 or 30 it gets tiring! 

Cream cheese
Cumin
Coriander
Scallions
Montery jack

I also boat the chilis as it's just easier & wrap in THIN bacon

Good luck & remember us for the qview:)


----------



## ellymae (Nov 13, 2010)

I usually go simple - shreaded cheedar mix maybe some pulled pork or chicken if you have it, and thin bacon. You may also want to consider making some sweet stuffed peppers too - we get mini ones - you know for those folks who can't take the heat.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 13, 2010)

Depends on the tastes of your "audience" and any other foods that would be going along with it.  Will there be other appetizers or are you it? Are there any food allergies to take into account?  I'm making some tomorrow for a party and am going to try some of the mini sweet peppers.  I'll let you know if I learn anything.


----------



## 8sumpok (Nov 19, 2010)

WOW, what a great bunch of responses. Thanks everybody. I tried variations with creme cheese and other things. Then I tried goat cheese, both plain and with cranberies&orange zest-got that at Sam's Club. The goat cheese was good and has about 1/3 of the fat in creme cheese.  Little smokies grilled and partially pre-cooked bacon for wrapping also worked out. I don't know many of the people at this get together so an assortment of stuffings will do just fine. I'll list ingredients on paper for people with food restrictions. Thanks for bringing that up. The stuffed sweet peppers will also be done. Sometimes a cleaned out jalapeno was still hot and lit me up.

Latex gloves and an open window are must have items. live, learn, and eat lots of goodies


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd love to know more about your goat cheese variation. My last batch was fine and everyone raved (sorry no pix until I find the little cable for my camera
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). Here's what I did: soaked the jap's in milk in the fridge for 2 hours. no heat issues. 20 - 22 peppers, halved:  12 oz. cream cheese, 1 big clove each smoked garlic and fresh garlic, pressed; 1/2 t Old Bay, 1/8 t CBP, 1/2 t sweet paprika, 2-3 T minced sweet onion (prefer green but didn't have), 1/4 cup chopped fresh basil, 1/4+t. worchestershire, 1/4 t dried oregano, bit of Adobo lemon pepper. Mixed well, then added about 6 oz shredded cheddar. I think I would use less cheddar or try goat cheese instead.  Sometimes it seems like the cheddar can overpower the other flavors?  half piece of bacon wrap. Brushed the tops with maple syrup and a sprinkle of brown sugar before smoking. Smoked @ 250. had to drive about 30 min. to party, reheated and crisped up the bacon under the broiler.


----------



## 8sumpok (Nov 20, 2010)

BarbeQueen, Thanks for the recipe. I don't have any info. on the goat cheese except that it's a soft cheese with a mild flavor. Soaking the jap's in milk is something that I hadn't heard before. Does milk effect capsaicin chemically or wash it away?


----------



## princess (Nov 20, 2010)

I find that if I slice my package of bacon into 3rds, that 1/3 of a slice, stretched over the back of a knife, will wrap around an ABT perfect. Also seems to cook faster as it is now thinner and does not overlap.

16 slices = 48 pieces. Enough to do 24 jalapenos cut in half.

Cranberry jelly mixed with cream cheese and a little brown sugar is tastier than you might think...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2010)

Help me out here please. What is ABT? Stuffed Jalapeno, bacon wrapped smokie? All I know is I am getting sssoooo hungry I am thinking about getting the smoker out of the barn. No kiddin'. 12 deg. and snowing.

ABT= anyday but tuesday? = appetizing bacon taco?

Look, I'm an old f-rt and a little slow on the jargon. All I know is I want some ABT's after reading this post. But, how am I going to explain what an ABT is?

Old and getting older Dave in the big town of Omak.


----------



## princess (Nov 20, 2010)

Atomic Buffalo Turd! :)


----------



## princess (Nov 20, 2010)

ALSO: This is one of my favorite wikis for jargon:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/acronyms


DaveOmak said:


> Help me out here please. What is ABT? Stuffed Jalapeno, bacon wrapped smokie? All I know is I am getting sssoooo hungry I am thinking about getting the smoker out of the barn. No kiddin'. 12 deg. and snowing.
> 
> ABT= anyday but tuesday? = appetizing bacon taco?
> 
> ...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2010)

Princess, Thaannnk you. These posts will be alot easier to understand NOW! My p-brain has been working OT tryin to understand what was being said. The CODE has been broken. Maybe I will be on the same page  thanks to you. Dave


----------



## meatinc (Nov 20, 2010)

+1 on the maple bacon - it definitely adds some sweetness to offset the heat.  I like to keep it simple too and the hardest part for me was getting the cream cheese or whatever stuffing you are going to use inside the pepper.  I spoon the stuffing onto a piece of hard salami, fold it up like a taco and slip it into the pepper (control yourselves on the inuendos).  It makes the whole process ALOT faster.

Here's a step by step:

http://meatinc.blogspot.com/2010/07/atomic-buffalo-turds-abts.html


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 20, 2010)

8sumpok said:


> BarbeQueen, Thanks for the recipe. I don't have any info. on the goat cheese except that it's a soft cheese with a mild flavor. Soaking the jap's in milk is something that I hadn't heard before. Does milk effect capsaicin chemically or wash it away?


The capsacin bonds with fats in the milk, there's lot of scientific explanations on the web, and info here on the forum. I didn't have milk one day and soaked in cold water with a few tablespoons of sugar added, that worked pretty well, too, but the milk is better. I'm pretty picky about getting all the ribs and seeds I can out, too.   Some people like to get their fillings smooth enough to use a pastry bag/ziploc, and squeeze the filling in, I use my little offset spatula, or just use my (gloved) fingers to stuff them. I usually use Princess' 1/3 piece of bacon, but I had kind of wonky bacon this time and had to go with 1/2's.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just tried doin them with cream cheese, extra sharp new york cheddar, and some bratwursts I had smoked and they are my favorite abts I've ever made.


----------



## ellymae (Nov 28, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> 8sumpok said:
> 
> 
> > BarbeQueen, Thanks for the recipe. I don't have any info. on the goat cheese except that it's a soft cheese with a mild flavor. Soaking the jap's in milk is something that I hadn't heard before. Does milk effect capsaicin chemically or wash it away?
> ...


I have also heard (and used) a Diet Sprite soak to decrease the hotness of the pepper. I have no clue why it works, but it seemed to. I like a little heat, but don't like it so hot that I can't taste what I am eating.

If I am using cream cheese I use the zip-lock bag method. If using shreeded cheese I just stuff them with a gloved hand.

Try cream cheese and peach preserves - salty from the bacon, hot from the pepper and sweet from the peaches - pretty tasty.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 1, 2010)

8, heres a few

ABT's


----------



## ak1 (Dec 1, 2010)

That soaking idea is interesting! I'll have to try that next time I make ABT's. I'll do half soaked and half not.


----------



## flash (Dec 1, 2010)

Soak the japs to remove the HEAT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Shoot, we try leaving more seeds in the jap to create more heat.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 1, 2010)

OOPs! I missed the bit about soaking to remove the heat. Ain't gonna do it!!! I find that smoking alone removes enough heat from the ABT's. Mind you, it's probably the cheese filling that does it.


----------



## stircrazy (Dec 1, 2010)

I do mine with cream cheese but I mix in a bit of montry jack, fetta and carmalized onions with it.  wrap it up with bacon and smoke away. 

I don't find japs that hot especialy when mixes with cream cheese or smoked so I don't soak them.

and while were on this why did they get called ABT's when there just a smoked version of a popper?

Steve


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say they are named ABT's because of Poppers. Poppers that I have seened are fried, with cheese with jalapeno. No bacon, no Lil Smokey, no anything else. Once an ABT is smoked well, you got to admit, it does kinda look like a turd.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 2, 2010)

ABTs beat the heck out of a popper any day, and they have a much cooler name. I like the carmelized onion idea. Steves are smart.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


stircrazy said:


> I do mine with cream cheese but I mix in a bit of montry jack, fetta and carmalized onions with it.  wrap it up with bacon and smoke away.
> 
> I don't find japs that hot especialy when mixes with cream cheese or smoked so I don't soak them.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 5, 2010)

DaveOmak

what does OT mean?

;)


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mo, you made me laugh. That bible verse you've got on your profile is awsome.
 


Smokey Mo said:


> DaveOmak
> 
> what does OT mean?
> 
> ;)


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 6, 2010)

Steveo- it keeps me going. the OT thing just had to happen...


----------

